# Albertsons-All Purpose Flour



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't know if it was just a local thing or what but the Albertsons Grocery Store chain had 5 pound bags of store brand all purpose flour for $.69 today, no limit. Bought 50 pounds and finished out my flour prep. $6.90(no food sales tax in Texas) for 50 of flour, kinda makes me wonder if something is up!


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

That flour's cheaper then the wheat used to make it!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow! Wonder what's up with that? Glad you got in on a good deal! :beercheer:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:congrat: IMHO if you have the pails & O2 absorbers, triple up what you just bought :2thumb:


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Albertsons has random deals like that, keep an eye on the circular.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

1969cj-5 said:


> Albertsons has random deals like that, keep an eye on the circular.


Wish I had an Albertsons.... I will have to settle for 50 lbs for about 10 bucks at the local Mormon cannery


----------

